# iPod 80Go Classic se met en pause lol



## thieuma (22 Mai 2009)

Tout est dans le titre.

Depuis quelques semaines, il devient difficile de se balader avec mon iPod 80Go parce que celui-çi se met en pause de manière intempestive sans raison.

Le mode pause s'enclenche lorsque le casque est débranché mais dans mon cas, pas de débranchement à l'horizon. Peut-être une rotation du Jack mais c'est tout.

Lors d'un usage sédentaire (sur mon ampli par exemple mais toujours avec un jack), pas de souci.

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà rencontré ce problème et (encore mieux), y a t'il une solution ? Est-ce un problème connu d'Apple ?

C'est tout de même rageant d'avoir un baladeur avec lequel on ne peux plus se balader ..... 

PS: Pour info, j'ai essayé la restauration et le retour au casque de d'origine mais aucune amélioration .... et il n'est plus d'occasion (depuis peu).


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2009)

A mon avis, il doit y avoir un mauvais contact du Jack et cela coupe la musique.

Par contre si cela persiste avec tout les casques testé, c'est que c'est la prise intérieur qui est en cause.


----------



## thieuma (23 Mai 2009)

Merci pour cette réponse, qui ne me réjouit pas ....


----------

